# Why did you kill searching?



## lurk (Nov 29, 2005)

Howdy Scott,

I just stopped by for my semi-daily macosx fix and I see that I cannot get the new posts anymore because search has been disabled.  Is there a new way of doing things?  I can't see any links that look promising.

Thanks!


----------



## ScottW (Nov 29, 2005)

Searching is making our site unstable right now. Disabling searching brings back angels of joy. We are putting together some work-around solutions to keep search/new posts features active, while not allowing direct searching through the current search engine. 

In fact, you can do a SITE SEARCH via Google Site Search...

http://www.macosx.com/sitesearch.php

We are working on a new posts feed as well.


----------



## simbalala (Nov 29, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> We are working on a new posts feed as well.



Will that bring back the "Combined" Search? That was great, being able to see new forum posts and new usenet posts all at once.

A major feature here.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah I noticed that the site wouldn't register some posts and it caused people to unintentionally cause multiple posts in the same topic.  Happened to me once in the What Are You listening To Now topic.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 30, 2005)

simbalala said:
			
		

> Will that bring back the "Combined" Search? That was great, being able to see new forum posts and new usenet posts all at once.
> 
> A major feature here.



i would like the exact opposite of this - a search feature that completely excludes the testosterone fueled usenet geeks shouting their views and attempting to "pwn" everone.


----------



## lurk (Nov 30, 2005)

Well really I don't care about searching per se but I do exclusively use the new posts (with no usenet thank you very much ;-) ) feature.  To be honest it is a real drag to have to click 50 times to see if some interesting discussion is going on somewhere.  And since you are now competing against the RSS feed I use for everything else, I can honestly say that my patience for clicking into each category has really been exhausted.


----------



## ora (Nov 30, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i would like the exact opposite of this - a search feature that completely excludes the testosterone fueled usenet geeks shouting their views and attempting to "pwn" everone.



We had that before, there was 'New Posts' or 'New Posts combined' which included newsgroups.


----------



## riccbhard (Dec 3, 2005)

Not sure how old this topic is; but I really loved the search feature....


----------



## bobw (Dec 4, 2005)

Use this page for searching until ours is fixed;

http://www.macosx.com/sitesearch.php


----------



## lurk (Dec 5, 2005)

The problem is not the inability to search the site globally, as noted google does that fine.  The real loss is the inability to get a single page with all the new posts from the last time I was here.  Could we get a super-meta-uber forum that includes all posts in one?  That is the part I am missing...


----------



## jacobdol (Dec 9, 2005)

just a few thoughts - 
1. Please post a temp link to http://www.macosx.com/sitesearch.php so people can see it;
2. The longer the search is not available the fewer users you are going to get over time.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2005)

lurk said:
			
		

> The problem is not the inability to search the site globally, as noted google does that fine.  The real loss is the inability to get a single page with all the new posts from the last time I was here.  Could we get a super-meta-uber forum that includes all posts in one?  That is the part I am missing...



I must agree with you on this one.  The lack of this feature has kept me from coming here as frequently as I used to.  It would already take me a while to get through all the posts using the New Posts option.  Without it, it takes me even longer and that's just too much time to spend searching for new posts.  I'm praying that this feature will be brought back soon, because I do love this site.  However, I can't dedicate that much time to searching through all the posts....the site has grown too much to make this manual-searching option feasible.


----------



## bobw (Dec 10, 2005)

Scott updated the forums a week ago, or so, and the Search and new Posts broke, causing problems.

Have a little patience. He'll get it fixed. He also has a full time job and a family.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 10, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> Scott updated the forums a week ago, or so, and the Search and new Posts broke, causing problems.
> 
> Have a little patience. He'll get it fixed. He also has a full time job and a family.



I understand.  I also have a family, and they definitely come first as I'm sure is the case with Scott.  And I can imagine how hard it is to keep such a successful site up with family and work.  Heck, even keeping up my personal family page has taken a backburner for my family and work, and that's nowhere NEAR the level of success that macosx.com has achieved (or will ever achieve for that matter!).

I was just sharing how the lack of this feature has affected me, as I'm sure others are being affected.  I know it's only a site but it's a damn good one....one that provides the help that a lot of others don't.  And the fact that the features are missing makes it harder (at least for me) to visit and help out.  I didn't mean any illwill by it....we're all hoping that the site is back up to par soon, without placing any stress on you guys.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2005)

YaY!!!  It's back!  Thanks Scott and company!  As always, great job and thanks for being patient with all of us.  I know we can be a bit of a pain sometimes.   Thanks again!


----------



## lurk (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll second the attaboy!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOO-ho-hoooo-hooOoooOoo-hoOooOOOOO!!!!    

Well, when I saw that one repeated post I knew it wasn't good news.  Hope it comes back soon.


----------



## lurk (Dec 13, 2005)

"Attaboy" retracted pending future developments.


----------

